# Hello from Norway



## moldveien (Mar 16, 2017)

Hei, I'm Halvor 17 and I am from Norway, thanks for accepting me to the forum.

I used to keep mantises a few years back but not had one since, planning on getting some 

popa spurca when it gets warmer over here, only 6-7 deegres here right now.


----------



## LoveSticks (Mar 16, 2017)

Brrrr.  Hello from Fl which is about 45 degrees and feels very cold for us.


----------



## crabbypatty (Mar 16, 2017)

Welcome! Wow it's almost hot here in Cali, we would die in that type of cold, lol.


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 16, 2017)

God dag I dag, Halvor! Hvordan gar det med die. 

Sorry, I have not spoken your language in many years. I fear I have forgotten most of it. And my keyboard does not have the Norwegian letters.

Welcome to the forum! I hope you get a chance to get some mantids when it warms up. I remember how cold it gets there. I lived in Asker from 1983 to 1986.


----------



## Zeppy44 (Mar 16, 2017)

Heyas and welcome.


----------



## Serle (Mar 16, 2017)

Greetings Halvor  We are just warming for spring as well ... S


----------



## moldveien (Mar 17, 2017)

Thanks for the replies guys ^^ And Hypoponera, you only needed å in that sentence the rest could be written with english ones, Deg not die btw   Dont worry though I am bad at norwegian myself   Should probobly be warm enough to order mantids around april here, looking forward to it ^^


----------



## Zuzu (Mar 17, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Hypoponera (Mar 17, 2017)

moldveien said:


> Thanks for the replies guys ^^ And Hypoponera, you only needed å in that sentence the rest could be written with english ones, Deg not die btw   Dont worry though I am bad at norwegian myself   Should probobly be warm enough to order mantids around april here, looking forward to it ^^


?

Like I said, I have not spoken Norwegian in 30+ years. So much forgotten...

Do you have Mantis religiosa in Norway? We had that species in Chicago so I assume it could survive the winter in Norway.


----------



## Mantis_M (Mar 17, 2017)

Hey Halvor! Welcome to the forums


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 18, 2017)

Welcome! That was English in case anyone wants to know :tt2:


----------



## Rick (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## moldveien (Mar 20, 2017)

Hypoponera said:


> ?
> 
> Like I said, I have not spoken Norwegian in 30+ years. So much forgotten...
> 
> Do you have Mantis religiosa in Norway? We had that species in Chicago so I assume it could survive the winter in Norway.


We do not have any Mantis species in Norway. it gets quite cold here ^^


----------

